# Precision Mixing - hacks



## Chukin'Vape (9/11/18)

Everything you need to know about precision mixing. Busting a few myths around precision, and providing some clever hacks to check your scale.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## NOOB (9/11/18)

WOW! Thanks guys, certainly learnt a thing or two here!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (9/11/18)

Excellent thanks guys.
@Jean claude Vaaldamme check this out

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

